# Hunt a Killer



## Il Duce (Apr 28, 2017)

Has anyone had any experience with this: Home

I heard an advertisement on a podcast I listen to from the international spy museum - 'Spycast' on iTunes if you're interested.

Apparently this company puts together a murder mystery and sends out clues to 'members' - like a 'box of the month' club type thing.  The participant then works the clues to try and solve the mystery - by themselves or as part of an online forum, I think sponsored by the company but there could be independent forums working it.

I haven't bought it but it seems like a really cool idea.  It also got me thinking I wonder if that type of format and delivery could work for intelligence training.  If an organization or service school started a project like that it could serve as an awesome training tool - across joint service and interagency - on analytic techniques, OSINT, critical thinking, problem solving - maybe even language skills - all in an unclassified environment and in a way that might pique the interest of folks.  Might even be a way to get non-intelligence MOS' interested and exposed to intelligence analytic and production techniques.

I'm sure the commercial application is patented but the idea in general can't be patented I would think.  Just sounds really cool and I wondered what others might think.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2017)

I think you're on to something as a training tool for potential intel-types. It could be a way to spot talent and identify those who have no feel for it.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 28, 2017)

That's pretty neat


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2017)

On a somewhat similar vein, escape rooms are kind of neat. Solving puzzles with a group of strangers against the clock sorts out a few personality traits and abilities.


----------

